# Your favorite director?



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 8, 2010)

Mine is Park Chan-wook.

I own 6 movies he has directed:

Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance
Oldboy
Sympathy for Lady Vengeance
Joint Security Area
I'm A Cyborg, But Its Ok
and Thirst.

Every one of these movies are fantastically original and implacably well done. I dare you to watch any of them and not fall in love with Park Chan-wook as I have. No homo


----------



## Bungle (Jul 9, 2010)

There's a few directors I really like, but I'd struggle to define one as my favourite. Having said that though, I'd have to say Guillermo Del Toro is topping my list at the moment.

The only Park Chan-wook film I've seen is Oldboy, and although I didn't like the film itself, I certainly do appreciate his awesome directing skills.


----------



## Moro (Jul 9, 2010)

David Fincher, all time.

Close second IMO is Christopher Nolan. I'll have to watch Inception to see if he stays there.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 9, 2010)

Bungle said:


> There's a few directors I really like, but I'd struggle to define one as my favourite. Having said that though, I'd have to say Guillermo Del Toro is topping my list at the moment.



I love Del Toro, his films always have the most amazing and disturbing creatures in them, which goes a long way in my books 

Christophe Gans is my other big one. Similar reason to Del Toro, very "disturbing" creatures and imagery, very strong symbolism, and very powerful/emotional use of colour (or lack thereof). Slightly tacky stories, but the sets and the look are more than enough to make up for it for me (Brotherhood of The Wolf and Silent Hill )


----------



## Xaios (Jul 9, 2010)

Man, so many great directors out there. While I don't know if I can really be certain on my absolute favorite (I don't really think I have one), for the purposes of this post, I think I'll give my love to Brad Bird.


----------



## Bungle (Jul 9, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Christophe Gans


Of his films I've only seen Brotherhood Of The Wolf and it rocked my socks.


----------



## thraxil (Jul 9, 2010)

* Alejandro Jodorowsky
* David Lynch


----------



## JulyRed (Jul 14, 2010)

robert de niro


----------



## leandroab (Jul 16, 2010)

Quentin Tarantino

/thread


----------



## fretninjadave (Jul 16, 2010)

The Coen bros. I dont even think they can make a crappy movie.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 16, 2010)

Got to say, Christopher Nolan is fast becoming one of my favourite directors. Not only does he direct, but he writes almost all his films too which I think helps in bringing his ideas to the screen.


----------



## ry_z (Jan 12, 2011)

Stanley Kubrick
Akira Kurosawa
Guillermo del Toro
Krzysztof Kie&#347;lowski


----------



## synrgy (Jan 12, 2011)

I can't choose just one. Depends on my mood.

Among my favorites are Tarantino, Miyazaki, Nolan, Aronofsky (have you seen Black Swan yet?), Kurosawa, and Scorcese to a lesser extent.

Scorcese in particular lost several points from me after I watched Shutter Island. Complete waste of time. You figure out the 'twist' in the first 20 minutes (if you didn't already infer it from the trailer) and then just have to sit there and wait as they spell it out for another 90 some odd minutes.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 13, 2011)

Fincher
Tarantino
Aronofsky
Scorsese
Coen Bros.
Scott (Snr.)
Nolan
Spielberg
Crowe 
Jackson
Yimou

I refuse to pick one.

This list is pretty close to my top ten:

TUESDAY TOP TEN: Best Directors Working Today...


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 13, 2011)

John Boorman
Ridley Scott

I'm not a huge fan of Hitchcock, but I find a good body of his films amazing.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 15, 2011)

Lucio Fulci
Dario Argento
Akira Kurosawa


----------



## iddqd (Jan 15, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Quentin Tarantino
> 
> /thread


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jan 17, 2011)

At this stage it would have to be Chris Nolan, he just cant be stopped!
Most of the time it would be James Cameron though...damn that boy is good!


----------



## ROAR (Jan 18, 2011)

Aronofsky because of Pi, everything.
Nolan because of Following, Dark Knight, everything.
Lynch, self-explanitory.
Coens, everything.
pretty much everything everyone has said.

And to OP,
have you seen Three Extremes? I highly recommend it.
And for anyone who is a fan of OP's favorites.


----------



## Explorer (Jan 18, 2011)

Yay! I get to be the first to toss out... Luc Besson!

Le Dernier Combat (The Last Battle)
Subway
The Big Blue
La Femme Nikita 
Leon the Professional
The Fifth Element
The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc 

It took me years to realize that all these movies on my shelf were from the same guy. *laugh*

As it is, I own five of the nine films directed by Nolan, six out of seven for Del Toro, eight out of ten for Miyazaki, and so on. 

The lists so far make me feel confident in seeking out some new guys, though. I'll have to wade into Rotten Tomatoes to get some contenders from the ones I've never watched....


----------

